# Reloaded Windows XP Professional no LAN connection



## phoenix111 (May 19, 2009)

I had to clear everything from Windows and uninstall the program.

I reloaded Windows XP and now cannot connect to the internet. My local Cable company verified connection is good but I need to set up my LAN Connection. I do not have access to the internet at all and so sending this message via another computer.
I have run all diagnostic tests and followed Microsoft tips from the internet but nothing helps.
When I click on Tools-Options-Connections and go to LAN Connections, the screen gives no options to move forward.


----------



## Jack Hackett (Nov 19, 2006)

If this is an on-board LAN port, is it enabled in the BIOS?
if yes, have you installed the LAN drivers yet??
Are there any yellow exclamation marks in Device Manager?
does the LAN show up in Network Connections?


----------



## phoenix111 (May 19, 2009)

Finally managed to make headway on this. I'm back on the internet.


----------

